# Onion soup crostini



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 16, 2011)

After a conversation with my neice about french onion soup, I decided to try something similiar with a crostini... I brought these to a cocktail party and must give myself Kudos cause these are a HOMERUN!!!

2 pds onions (I use sweet onions)
2 T olive oil
1 beef boullion cube
2 sprigs of thyme (I put them in whole and fish out the stems later)
S&P to taste
grated gruyere cheese
1 baguette (sliced on angle and toasted with olive oil and salt)

Thinly slice onions, add to preheated olive oil, mix around until coated well and sizzling... Add the boullion cube and cook down the onions, covered, for about two hours... Low and slow just as if making for soup... Stir about every 20 minutes... After 2 hours remove the lid to evaporate the liquid (you want it to be somewhat moist, but not liquid)

Place onion mixture on baquette slices, top with cheese and broil until golden...

FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Copied and pasted, this sounds divine!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Copied and pasted, this sounds divine!



Me too!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh *yummy......*my husband is crazy for anything onion.  I will definitely do this, Mimi.  By the way....good to see you around here again.....I've missed you darlin'.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 17, 2011)

What is crostini?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2011)

I copied this and saved it to my recipe files as well. It looks great!

Barbara


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 17, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> What is crostini?


 
It is an Italian creation and is basically bread which is baked with stuff melted on it. There are endless possiblilites. This one sounds divine. Deffinitely going to give it a go.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 17, 2011)

Now you have got me craving french onion soup.  Fortunately I am going to have some leftover beef broth tomorrow.  Guess what I'll be making!


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 17, 2011)

Bet there'll be many little ether-scissors busy as we all clip and paste this one.  Thanks!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 17, 2011)

Yum!  I'm going to try this next time we have friends over!


----------

